# A Friendly Warning



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Well I hate to talk ill about anyone's business, but we're all friends here, and I'd hate to hear of any of you all being cheated out of your hard earned money as I have. A couple of months ago now, I attempted to place an order from Highland Catapults for one of their very pretty slingshots. After placing the order, I attempted to contact the seller via his website to ask some basic questions about his product, and I got no response. Well, I thought, I'll try again. everyone gets busy, and has personal issues, right? I tried numerous times on his business website as well as his personal e-mail, and even here on SSF. I got nothing. This really bummed me out, his product looked great, and LGD even had a video review of this very slingshot.

Well I had to make a claim with PayPal who found in my favor, but I still haven't received any money back yet. I'm assuming his account is closed. I'm leaving it to PayPal now, and I'll just assume I'm out the bucks.

Beware friends, don't give your hard earned cash to this guy. He was willing enough to accept my money, but unfortunately for me, not willing to send me a slingshot! :angrymod:


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks for pointing this out. How many days has it been since you ordered it? Orders can take up to 4 weeks. Good luck with the problem.

SMS


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry, friend. I appreciate your sharing, & shall heed your warning. Not that I wish tragedy, but hopefully there's some legitimate setback that led to this burn. Good luck to you!


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks gusys, and to answer your question SMS it was over 2 months ago. I attempted to contact this guy 10 or 12 times. I gave him numerous opportunities to contact me. I'd have no problem giving the guy time, if he would only have had the manners to drop me a quick e-mail. I too hope nothing bad has happened to him or his business, it's just a real bummer, and I'd hate to see anyone else get burned. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that . But thankyou very much for bringing it to the communitys attention. So the problem can either get resolved or he can be fingered for a theif.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I had a problem with Paypal once: money sent but no item.

I filed my complaint ASAP both to seller and PayPal. PayPal sat on it for a few days to allow the seller to get in contact. PayPal wanted to "automatically drop" the complaint so I escaladed it. I got my money back in less than 30 days over end of November to mid-late-December time. (I am SOO impressed)

2 months ago... quite a while, I respect your patience.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

RNMike said:


> Thanks gusys, and to answer your question SMS it was over 2 months ago. I attempted to contact this guy 10 or 12 times. I gave him numerous opportunities to contact me. I'd have no problem giving the guy time, if he would only have had the manners to drop me a quick e-mail. I too hope nothing bad has happened to him or his business, it's just a real bummer, and I'd hate to see anyone else get burned. :thumbsdown:


Two months with no attempts to even contact you? I would dispute the paypal charges too man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I waited six months to get paid for a slingshot once. Hah! Hope you get things sorted and it's all a mistake, Mike.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> I waited six months to get paid for a slingshot once. Hah! Hope you get things sorted and it's all a mistake, Mike.


Hey Dayhiker, I promise if I ever buy a slingshot from you, you won't have to wait more than 6 minutes for your money!  Ha-Ha!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Possibly the second or third complaint about highland catapults on this forum as I can remember ... Each time he creeps on after the dust has settled and dupes more people willing to buy ..


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the member profile for the person in question:
http://slingshotforum.com/user/5363-matt-hc/

It looks like he hasn't been on the site in 6 months.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Last post being in the topic "no catapult" .....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. Now I am aware sellers will have their share of bad reviews, and good reviews. It is all part of business.. Some people are easy to please others are hard. I don't feel your problem falls in that category.

Now, I can't say if there is a justifiable reason for this or not, but I can say with the uncertainty of it, I pulled my youtube video.

I wasn't promoting his business, and my videos are only personal ones, but since he did embed my video on his site, I don't want to be responsible for persuading someone else into the possibilities of winding up in the same situation.

I wish the best for everyone.

LGD


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing RN Mike. You saved me and other members some hard earned $$$.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about this happening and I regard this thread as a public service.

My grandfather would have said, "You can count on at least one skunk at any picnic."

I had remarked in another forum that our reputation is the only real currency that we have in this community. But it is always a drag to get "skunked".


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of the positive comments friends. I felt a bit conflicted about outing this guy's business, but I didn't want anyone else to get screwed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

This might be something for the moderators to address... as in... perhaps he should be removed from the site?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> This is the member profile for the person in question:
> http://slingshotforum.com/user/5363-matt-hc/
> 
> It looks like he hasn't been on the site in 6 months.


Awful thing to happen here, guys!!

What a shame ...his catapults were (are) so nice!!

Let us hope there's a mistake in this all affair. I myself was victim of some huge postal delays. If there isn't any delay, I think something should be done about it. In time, with the prestige of these forums growing, I believe some personal data should be collected in order to be a member ...just food for thought


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Terrible bro. I agree that "stuff" happens, but people shouldn't accept money for a product they have no intention of sending. Especially if they slink back to a reputable forum to cheat new members later as was mentioned previously in the thread...

Not a solution to the matter at hand, perhaps a small consolation but I noticed a thread in the "trades" section earlier of someone looking to trade their HC sling for some raw natural forks. If you still want one maybe get in on that? And get your money back from PayPal, no doubt.

Good luck.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Broken Pins, but I don't think I want one anymore... :thumbsdown: The money is to me is such a minor part of this whole thing. If he took my money, seeing that I am a part of this fine community, how many others has he put the screws to. Not somebody I want to have over for a cold beer. Hopefully he wont be back to darken our doorstep on this great forum...Karma will get him in the end :nono:


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I didn't want to put that in my post as I really try to stay positive but I agree 100%, I wouldn't want one after that BS either. Hope you recover the cash that'll help get rid of the sour taste


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

What was it you ordered Mike?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> This might be something for the moderators to address... as in... perhaps he should be removed from the site?


It's not the moderators or forums responsibility. Read the rules and regulations for the forum.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the reason I do not like to accept money up front. I have a lot going on, and sometimes it takes me a week or two to start an order, depending on what orders are already in que, or whatever I have gong on at the home front. I've only been burned once doing it this way, but I would rather get burned on an order, than to have one negative mark against my business.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Sheffield Catapults said:


> What was it you ordered Mike?


I ordered "The new Caveo".


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

treefork said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > This might be something for the moderators to address... as in... perhaps he should be removed from the site?
> ...


I didn't suggest that it was anyone's responsibility. I suggested that if there is a thief using the forums the moderators or site owner might want to address that.

This is me holding out an olive branch, do take it. The alternative sucks for both of us.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

why dont they kick him off the forum


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

We don't generally kick someone off unless they are blatantly ripping multiple people off. The last person who complained about Matt had their issue made right by him. Hopefully, he will do the same here. Keep mind that he isn't active here anyway. He hasn't been on the site in six months. Had he been a vendor, I would remove him as one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

bigron said:


> why dont they kick him off the forum


I like the owl. Nice touch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> We don't generally kick someone off unless they are blatantly ripping multiple people off. The last person who complained about Matt had their issue made right by him. Hopefully, he will do the same here. Keep mind that he isn't active here anyway. He hasn't been on the site in six months. Had he been a vendor, I would remove him as one.


That is more or less what I would have said. Unless a person proves himself untrustworthy more than once in a row, he probably should be given the benefit of the doubt... Then again if he proves himself untrustworthy say three out of five times maybe a rethink is in order?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I don:t think it is an issue with him being a standard member, since the situation is with him as a vendor (which he is not any more). In fact , it might be best to allow the standard membership to remain. This will, should he return, still provide a means of communication. People are already aware of the experiences, so I am sure it will take ALOT of mending if the member wants to return to selling. As far as membership deletion, it should only reserved for troubles with in the forum. In this case I think the masses will prevent the progress of Matt, until proven otherwise.

Thats my take on it.

LGD


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

That actually is pretty good thinking. This site has some of the best mods of any site I've ever frequented.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have also had problems with certain sellers not returning my emails. not here on the ss forum or even for slingshots but i am now in the process of trying to buy a weihrauch hw97k .177 thumbhole. i emailed 6 different gun shops and then waited a fortnight and did not receive one email back so i sent the same email again and waited another fortnight and still no responce. i then rang them all and out of the 6, 3 picked up and out of these i arranged to order one from one of them. i gave them my email adress again as he denied any knowledge of the emails and he then told me that he would contact me when a gun was in stock this was 2 months ago and i have still not heard anything back. 

i am not only disgusted at the rudeness of this but i am also shocked that they are not worried about losing the custom on a £400 gun.
just letting you know to be careful when trying to choose a seller. lots of them are not all as they seem to be.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

OldSpookASA said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > why dont they kick him off the forum
> ...


birds of prey mostly owls are some of the most beautiful animals ever they are so majestic not to mention alpha predators by the way that is a very beautiful and happy looking friend you have as a avatar yourself


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Well friends, I made a claim via Pay-pal, and they obviously found in my favor, BUT...go figure, the guy has no money in his account. He clearly withdrew the money I sent him for the slingshot and shipping and bailed. So, at this point, I'm just out the bucks. Oh well, lesson learned. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you're out the cash, friend. I'm sure it'll get back to you (& him) in one form or another.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks friend. Karma will bite him in the tail one of these days. I just hope no one else in our little community gets burned!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Sucks man, no one deserves to get ripped off.

But, you buy enough slingshots as is, missing one can't be that harmful to you collection surely.(<----JOKE, for those who would otherwise not get it)


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Ha!!! More, more, more...I need more!!! :rofl:


----------



## traveler (May 1, 2013)

Hi Mike, being new to this site I see people of his type often don't understand why bad things happen to them. The entire karmic experience will last until they change their ways. This is more than likely happening in all of his life right now and not limited to just one part. By the way I am an lpn for past 14+ years though no longer practice, hated it. Also was a working paramedic which I loved but recognized I started later in my life. Best regards....traveler


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"The entire karmic experience will last until they change their ways."

H3// is where you go to live your life over and over until you get it right.


----------

